# 🔥🥵🔥 ... 🌞



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

"Reverse Winter" has arrived.
At least the pool is a "cool" 86°.
😁


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Getting a heat wave here too in Southern California. Not quite as hot as Phx.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That is brutal. I assume even without humidity that is damn hot. I'm a baby when it comes to heat. I hate it. I'll have to have a vacation home considerably further north than PA :lol:


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

yeah, you always get the "but it's a dry heat" . . . Ok, well turn your oven on, climb in, and tell me it's not hot.  And the "heat index" or "feels like" temperature :roll: haha yeah ok, not the same (I've lived in humid areas too).

There are memes and jokes for a reason about the heat here.

Like most things, you adapt . . . . or you move. lol.
I've been away from the snow long enough now that I never want to deal with living in it again. The 110°s+ aren't desirable, but we make do.

In the summer months, yardwork comes early and I drink a boat load of water.

TODAY:
6 am was 83°
9 am it's 98°
Later today: 117°
latest forecast: W-115°, T-118°, F-118°, Sa-114°, Su-113° then slowly dropping to around a not so stupid for here summer temp range near 105°.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

But it's a dry heat they said, lol


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Phoenix - "Where Lizards Go To Die"!  :lol:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

On the bright side, place a frozen pizza in the trunk of your car on the way to the beer store and by the time you get back with the beer, pizza and beer!


----------

